# Klonopin -- can you help?



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

Dear Everyone,

I take a cocktail of Lamictal (lamotrigine), Zoloft (sertraline), and Tofranil (imipramine), which works quite well for me. The missing piece, however, is Klonopin -- that's what gives me the full feeling of being here. I'd say pretty much a 100% cure.

The problem is that I have trouble staying on Klonopin because it's very sedating for me. I can hardly stay awake unless I sleep hours and hours every night. So I find myself cutting back and cutting back, until finally I throw in the towel and go off it completely. Paradoxixally, cutting down to a very low dose just increases the sedation while knocking out the anti-depersonalization effect.

Has anyone had a similar experience and come up with a solution? I'd be so grateful to hear about it.

I'd also be extremely grateful if this post were not used to debate the merits or mechanisms of benzodiazepines.

Thanks,

Marjorie


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

Dear Everyone,

I take a cocktail of Lamictal (lamotrigine), Zoloft (sertraline), and Tofranil (imipramine), which works quite well for me. The missing piece, however, is Klonopin -- that's what gives me the full feeling of being here. I'd say pretty much a 100% cure.

The problem is that I have trouble staying on Klonopin because it's very sedating for me. I can hardly stay awake unless I sleep hours and hours every night. So I find myself cutting back and cutting back, until finally I throw in the towel and go off it completely. Paradoxixally, cutting down to a very low dose just increases the sedation while knocking out the anti-depersonalization effect.

Has anyone had a similar experience and come up with a solution? I'd be so grateful to hear about it.

I'd also be extremely grateful if this post were not used to debate the merits or mechanisms of benzodiazepines.

Thanks,

Marjorie


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Marjorie,

Given the latest onslaught of activity concerning benzo's, I doubt you'll be able to gather the information you are looking for without ensuing chaos.

Perhaps anyone with the information can PM you to keep things down to a roar.

I wish you the best in finding what works for you and your health.

terri


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Hi Marjorie,

Given the latest onslaught of activity concerning benzo's, I doubt you'll be able to gather the information you are looking for without ensuing chaos.

Perhaps anyone with the information can PM you to keep things down to a roar.

I wish you the best in finding what works for you and your health.

terri


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

oh no, you don't know what you've started

you should of PM'ed someone


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

oh no, you don't know what you've started

you should of PM'ed someone


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Hello... I am also on klonopin and have had an energy problem with it as well. I just want to sleep! But I posted on a depression site and it was recommended to me to take B vitamins that dissolve under your tongue. I didn't find any of that kind so I just got vitamin B capsules. It seemed to be working for awhile up until today... I don't know maybe I forgot to add it to the rest of my pills this morning or I'm just having a bad day. I guess the ones that dissolve under your tongue work in the way that ativan works under the tongue... just works faster and is better absorbed by the body.

I've been taking vitamin B12 capsules my bf gave me, but I went to the store the other day and got these stress B-complex vitamins with vitamin C and zinc. On the back it says " B vitamins help convert food into energy- this formula also includes Zinc which has an essential role in growth and development and in strengthening the body's natural defense system." So I'm gonna try that tomorrow along with my daily vitamin and vitamin C.

Also... do you exercise? You probably feel too tired to exercise, I know I haven't in awhile, but when I did it brought even more energy it was weird, I thought I'd be exhausted afterwards but I was actually more motivated to do more stuff.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Hello... I am also on klonopin and have had an energy problem with it as well. I just want to sleep! But I posted on a depression site and it was recommended to me to take B vitamins that dissolve under your tongue. I didn't find any of that kind so I just got vitamin B capsules. It seemed to be working for awhile up until today... I don't know maybe I forgot to add it to the rest of my pills this morning or I'm just having a bad day. I guess the ones that dissolve under your tongue work in the way that ativan works under the tongue... just works faster and is better absorbed by the body.

I've been taking vitamin B12 capsules my bf gave me, but I went to the store the other day and got these stress B-complex vitamins with vitamin C and zinc. On the back it says " B vitamins help convert food into energy- this formula also includes Zinc which has an essential role in growth and development and in strengthening the body's natural defense system." So I'm gonna try that tomorrow along with my daily vitamin and vitamin C.

Also... do you exercise? You probably feel too tired to exercise, I know I haven't in awhile, but when I did it brought even more energy it was weird, I thought I'd be exhausted afterwards but I was actually more motivated to do more stuff.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks -- I appreciate it. M.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks -- I appreciate it. M.


----------



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

dont qoute me, but i seem to recall reading something about klonopin and that if you actually increase the dose it doesnt have as much of a sedating effect. once again dont qoute me, just trying to help out.
cheers
Luke


----------



## luke1979 (Aug 20, 2004)

dont qoute me, but i seem to recall reading something about klonopin and that if you actually increase the dose it doesnt have as much of a sedating effect. once again dont qoute me, just trying to help out.
cheers
Luke


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

cloverstone
what meds have you tried? and whats your primary concern dp, dr, anxiety, depression? i cant give any advice but am interested in what people have tried. just trying to make some sense out of things


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

cloverstone
what meds have you tried? and whats your primary concern dp, dr, anxiety, depression? i cant give any advice but am interested in what people have tried. just trying to make some sense out of things


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

i've just done a few months on klonopin 6mg per day from day one - taking the whole lot at bedtime - sleep like a log and feel very energised during the day with just a hint of depression from time to time but that may be down to the rut i'm in - helps enormously with dr - thought i'd check out the scare stories re dependence/withdrawal and stopped cold turkey 6 days ago - have felt no ill effects at all - that is none - when do they start? Joe? anyone?

whilst taking klonopin have been eating very healthy food, no booze and doing a lot of exercise and getting stuff done - still have the odd off day but by and large it's the nearest thing to a magic pill from the dozens I've tried - mask or cure - who the fcuk knows or cares if you can function and feel nearly normal?

rob xxx


----------



## rob (Aug 22, 2004)

i've just done a few months on klonopin 6mg per day from day one - taking the whole lot at bedtime - sleep like a log and feel very energised during the day with just a hint of depression from time to time but that may be down to the rut i'm in - helps enormously with dr - thought i'd check out the scare stories re dependence/withdrawal and stopped cold turkey 6 days ago - have felt no ill effects at all - that is none - when do they start? Joe? anyone?

whilst taking klonopin have been eating very healthy food, no booze and doing a lot of exercise and getting stuff done - still have the odd off day but by and large it's the nearest thing to a magic pill from the dozens I've tried - mask or cure - who the fcuk knows or cares if you can function and feel nearly normal?

rob xxx


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm also on Klonopin, best thing for me, but no cure also 6mg/day for a very long time. I have also always been depressed, even before the Klonopin.

I have to say, when it comes down to it, and this is SO difficult for me, is indeed exercise and involvement in the world. I'm in a real rut right now, but I agree re: a healthy diet and exercise (and I mean a lifestyle change that involves routine, activity, etc.) would be of great help.

I've been able to change my diet, actually lost weight without even trying, but bottom line one has to exercise. It's just plain good for you regardless.

This might help counteract the fatigue. Now, if I could get me arse in gear I could practice what I preach. For me, Yoga/Stretching is best, and can be VERY aerobic if leg lifts, etc. are incorporated. Also long brisk walks. Those things are about my speed. Heavier activity makes the DP worse, and being outdoors except in the evening magnifies the DR.

Seems I've always been this way, but man I wish I were 20 again, it would make things a lot easier.

Take Care,
You and I have a very similar combo, glad it's working so well for you!
Best,
D :shock:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm also on Klonopin, best thing for me, but no cure also 6mg/day for a very long time. I have also always been depressed, even before the Klonopin.

I have to say, when it comes down to it, and this is SO difficult for me, is indeed exercise and involvement in the world. I'm in a real rut right now, but I agree re: a healthy diet and exercise (and I mean a lifestyle change that involves routine, activity, etc.) would be of great help.

I've been able to change my diet, actually lost weight without even trying, but bottom line one has to exercise. It's just plain good for you regardless.

This might help counteract the fatigue. Now, if I could get me arse in gear I could practice what I preach. For me, Yoga/Stretching is best, and can be VERY aerobic if leg lifts, etc. are incorporated. Also long brisk walks. Those things are about my speed. Heavier activity makes the DP worse, and being outdoors except in the evening magnifies the DR.

Seems I've always been this way, but man I wish I were 20 again, it would make things a lot easier.

Take Care,
You and I have a very similar combo, glad it's working so well for you!
Best,
D :shock:


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

terry and SoulBrotha,

Thanks for your concern. Looks like people are being nice enough to respect my wishes about posts, which I appreciate more than I can say.

Peacedove,

I will definitely try exercising more. It's been hit and miss, and probably not instense enough most days.

luke,

I thought I had read that, too! Will try to stick it out at a higher dose and see if it helps.

cloverstone,

I totally agree! My problem is staying on, not off.

rob,

Again with the healthy living! Are you people trying to kill me? Seriously, I'm glad to hear about your high dose. It seems to fit in with my plan to try upping what I'm taking.

Dreamer,

We meet at last! I follow your website and postings here and admire your thinking and writing. You are definitely the person on this board I most identify with, from a mother who used knowledge of psychology for quadruplebinding through your drug cocktail, which is so similar to mine. AEDSSRITCABZP. (Anti-epilepys drug, SSRI, tricyclic antidepressant, Klonopin. I've pointed out this similarity to my psychopharm guy, who has been intrigued. But again again with the exercise!

All,

The people have spoken. High dose and exercise. Will try to tough it out on both fronts.

Thank you so very, very much.

Marjorie


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2004)

terry and SoulBrotha,

Thanks for your concern. Looks like people are being nice enough to respect my wishes about posts, which I appreciate more than I can say.

Peacedove,

I will definitely try exercising more. It's been hit and miss, and probably not instense enough most days.

luke,

I thought I had read that, too! Will try to stick it out at a higher dose and see if it helps.

cloverstone,

I totally agree! My problem is staying on, not off.

rob,

Again with the healthy living! Are you people trying to kill me? Seriously, I'm glad to hear about your high dose. It seems to fit in with my plan to try upping what I'm taking.

Dreamer,

We meet at last! I follow your website and postings here and admire your thinking and writing. You are definitely the person on this board I most identify with, from a mother who used knowledge of psychology for quadruplebinding through your drug cocktail, which is so similar to mine. AEDSSRITCABZP. (Anti-epilepys drug, SSRI, tricyclic antidepressant, Klonopin. I've pointed out this similarity to my psychopharm guy, who has been intrigued. But again again with the exercise!

All,

The people have spoken. High dose and exercise. Will try to tough it out on both fronts.

Thank you so very, very much.

Marjorie


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Does Klonopin really help or will it make things worst when you are in a high state of dissociation and anxiety?


----------



## L.Z. (Oct 15, 2012)

9 years later dude


----------

